# New pricing on Legal Gear Methyl 1 Test



## mikeb (Aug 9, 2004)

Just wanted to let board members know that Millennium Fitness has negotiated some great prices with Legal Gear on their new Methyl 1-Test methyl gelcaps.  
Same product but with the gelcaps you can store these for years in the refrig.
Our new price on this is $33.79 for 80 gelcaps.  We hope to also be lowering prices on most if not all their other products shortly.

For more info Check out Legal Gear Methyl 1-Test Here


----------



## Luke9583 (Aug 9, 2004)

those better be 10mg at least.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 9, 2004)

overpriced


----------



## mikeb (Aug 9, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> those better be 10mg at least.



10mg gelcaps.
I personally don't know anyone selling LEGAL GEAR for less.  I could be wrong but doubt it


----------



## mikeb (Aug 9, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> overpriced



Compared to who?  And what brand?


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 9, 2004)

http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=901
http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/hp/m1t.html
http://www.massnutrition.com/products.cfm?cur_man=IDS&item=ID027 @ 10 mg.
For Legal Gear, you have a good price though.


----------



## redspy (Aug 9, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=901
> http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/hp/m1t.html
> http://www.massnutrition.com/products.cfm?cur_man=IDS&item=ID027 @ 10 mg.
> For Legal Gear, you have a good price though.


 The UL M1T is a hard price to beat at Bulknutrition.


----------



## mikeb (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm not going to bag on competitors but I will say this:
For *name brand * products we compete with everyone, even bb.com who is not that cheap considering how huge they are.
The problem with m1t though is that as soon as Legal Gear showed it could be done, as soon as we (Millennium Fitness) showed that you didn't have to pay an arm and a leg (yes we were the first and got slammed for it), every no-name company with a pill pressing machine started making it. 

As the owner of Millennium Fitness and the guy who has to answer all the "whys, "where's" and "what if's", I prefer to not sell "Joes' Methyl 1-Test".

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 9, 2004)

understandable, but at the same time many well known companies use inferior ingrediants and this has been shown in independant lab reports. I will not even bother listing some of the big names that did not meet their label claims.

feel free to have my product tested, I am 100% certain it will pass.


----------



## topolo (Aug 9, 2004)

If I made a methyl 1 test.......would you sell it?


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 9, 2004)

Some people just want to buy the product not the name. My .02 cents


----------



## Arnold (Aug 9, 2004)

KataMaStEr said:
			
		

> Some people just want to buy the product not the name. My .02 cents



Right!

However, who can you trust? 

this is the problem, and that is why I am putting a real name and face behind IronMagLabs.


----------



## topolo (Aug 9, 2004)

I only trust you Rob!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 9, 2004)

well, at least I am "touchable" you can talk to me everyday and hopefully people feel that I am trustworthy.


----------



## Luke9583 (Aug 10, 2004)

My Higher power did the trick just fine   

CHEAP!


----------



## ZECH (Aug 10, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> well, at least I am "touchable" you can talk to me everyday and hopefully people feel that I am trustworthy.


Being available to answer questions is one of the biggest gripes by consumers I see. It means alot.


----------



## mikeb (Aug 10, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Right!
> 
> However, who can you trust?
> 
> this is the problem, and that is why I am putting a real name and face behind IronMagLabs.



True Rob but I know a LOT of faces in the industry.  Who knows if their products are what they say?  This is ABSOLUTELY NOT meant to imply that your product is not 100% legit.  I have no doubt that it is.
Rather, it is why I feel that the ONE regulation in the supp industry should be that independent testing of products should be mandatory to insure that what's on the label is in the bottle and nothing hidden has been added.


----------



## mikeb (Aug 10, 2004)

KataMaStEr said:
			
		

> Some people just want to buy the product not the name. My .02 cents




Yes.  And you also tend to pay more for the name brands (e.g. Muscletech, EAS, VPX etc) due to their advertising and "perceived" value
But still, if you want to buy a bottle of M1T for 9 bucks..go for it.  And what happens when the next guy sells it for $7?  

I know that supplements can be expensive but hey..it's your liver.

While the industry is not regulated, there *are* still some companies that stand behind their products.  The sheer volume of fly by night asswipe companies that are selling "methylated" products is nauseating.   They file a DBA (cost: $10), get a resellers license (cost: free),  buy the bulk powder, contract with a pill maker and voila!  They're now in the supplement business.  People bag on the industry yet the same people who do this are sometimes the first to go out and look for the absolute cheapest product.  Amazing.


----------



## redspy (Aug 10, 2004)

Supplement companies can be proactive and seek product verification from organizations like consumerlabs.com and uspverified.org. Although these organizations have rigorous testing they don't have great awareness among consumers.

 USP has certified supplement brands like Schiff and Kirkland Signature (Costco) and others. I have personally worked with uspverified.org and can vouch for the their professionalism and high standards. Something to consider...


----------



## Luke9583 (Aug 10, 2004)

mikeb said:
			
		

> I know that supplements can be expensive but hey..it's your liver.


Are you saying your M1t is less hepatoxic than UL, or HP?


----------



## Arnold (Aug 10, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Are you saying your M1t is less hepatoxic than UL, or HP?



I think what he is saying is who knows what is really in them.


----------



## mikeb (Aug 10, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Are you saying your M1t is less hepatoxic than UL, or HP?



I could just as easily ask if you're saying that these companies supps are not *more* hepatoxic.  That was not my point (to pick out any particular company).

All I'm saying is that at some point I prefer to ask myself,  "how cheap is cheap enough"?  If you understand that all these guys are getting the stuff for real close to the same price, then you have to say, "Why does company B charge SO much less than company A.  Is it because company A just wants to rip people off?  Or is it maybe that company B doesn't have the overhead?  (Staff, manufacturing, quality control, INSURANCE - you'd be amazed at what this costs and how some companies don't have it, etc).   

I am in NO WAY singling out any one company nor am I saying that any one company is not legit but I am saying that having seen a company like Ergopharm's facilities, I would trust them more so than a company that just pops up on the radar, decides to sell on hot product and then when the market dies down, is gone.

Oh and just for the record, these are not "our" M1T products.  We are a retailer.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 10, 2004)

there are two differences in the costs of manufacturing a product, the amount your'e having made, obviously if you order 10,000 bottles versus 1,000 bottles the price will be quite a bit different. and the second reason is the quality of ingrediants. there are some other small costs (pennies per bottle) for quality of bottle, desicant, cotton, selas, etc.)

other than that, yeah company A pays the same as company B.

so when Gaspari charges $58 for M1T and UL (BulkNutrition) charge $10, you're paying for Gaspari's "overhead" (advertising in magazine, etc.), a little bit more for the prettier label, and the rest is just profit for Gaspari.

*so, if you are cost conscious buy UL's M1T and save yourself $48.*


----------



## Luke9583 (Aug 10, 2004)

Or wait for the person who bought 10 bottles to try one cycle, and then decide the remainder for $5.


----------



## mikeb (Aug 10, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> there are two differences in the costs of manufacturing a product, the amount your'e having made, obviously if you order 10,000 bottles versus 1,000 bottles the price will be quite a bit different. and the second reason is the quality of ingrediants.



Robert, I'm not expert on mfr but my understanding is that the bulk m1t comes from one place for all the companies.  I could be wrong.  Also, like I said, there are other issues, insurance being a huge factor IMO. 




			
				Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> *so, if you are cost conscious buy UL's M1T and save yourself $48.*



That's where I take a middle ground.  I know people have budgets to consider but no way I'm spending 10 bones on something like this.


----------



## Luke9583 (Aug 10, 2004)

The irony is that it's the cost of the PCT that kills most people I think.


----------



## topolo (Aug 10, 2004)

agreed


----------



## mikeb (Aug 10, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> The irony is that it's the cost of the PCT that kills most people I think.




Good point


----------



## Arnold (Aug 10, 2004)

mikeb said:
			
		

> Robert, I'm not expert on mfr but my understanding is that the bulk m1t comes from one place for all the companies.  I could be wrong.  Also, like I said, there are other issues, insurance being a huge factor IMO.



I was just speaking of supplements in general, not M1T, I know nothing about the raw materials for that compound, i.e. where they come from.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 10, 2004)

I think you make a good point mikeb, and my understanding of m1t is that there are few suppliers of the raw powder. I also understand that there isn't much, if any, difference in quality. But, I think the companies that sell it could--and some probably do--short the customer in quantity. That is to say that a 10 mg cap might have 7 mg, etc. I think the solution for this dilemma is for companies to have product verification from organizations like redspy mentioned. This last thing this industry needs is the FDA verifying that every product has what it says. That costs the company tons of money and drives the prices way up. Yes, Legal Gear is name brand, and people get good results from their M1T. People get the same results from companies that charge much less and are getting their raw powder from the same place. I don't think that one company is selling M1T that is worse for your liver, so there are no health concerns when choosing a brand. To imply that you would not trust your health to a $10 bottle of M1T, but you would to a Legal Gear bottle that cost 3 times as much doesn't make since. If Legal Gear ran a clearance and sold their M1T for $10, would you no longer trust it's quality?


----------



## firestorm (Sep 12, 2004)

1fast400/bulknutrion sells it for $10.00 a bottle.  Why would anyone need to pay 34.99 for the same thing??  
Guys you want M1T  see this:
http://www.1fast400.com/?products_id=901


----------



## firestorm (Sep 12, 2004)

to be FAIR to MIKEB and millenium Fitness I just did a quick check on the very 1st product I saw on his web site which was VPX: CEX  he offers it at 150gm at 33.99.  bulknutrion 125gm at 34.99
Mill.fit wins on base price.  
 Now s&h at Bulk for this sale would be $5.00 (no matter how small or large the order)  I'm not sure what Mikes price for S&H would be on this sale or his S&H charges in general.    Mike what are they?


----------



## Arnold (Sep 12, 2004)

http://milleniumfitness.com/legal-gear-supplements/legal-gear-methyl-1-test/

UPS Ground = $5.95


----------



## firestorm (Sep 12, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> understandable, but at the same time many well known companies use inferior ingrediants and this has been shown in independant lab reports. I will not even bother listing some of the big names that did not meet their label claims.
> 
> feel free to have my product tested, I am 100% certain it will pass.



Robert knows his produts will pass cause he puts on the white lab coat and mixes them himself!!! hahahaha  just kidding Rob.  
Seriously though,, over the past several years knowing what kind of persone Bob DiMaggio is, I believe what he says.  He is a standup guy who won't put up with bullshit.  Not from people here NOR from a supplement company that he endorses or sells their products.  Robert is through and I'm certain he did his homework on the products he sells.
In HIS case, his word is good for me as well as the majority of members here i'm sure.
Fire


----------



## firestorm (Sep 12, 2004)

I mention a name Robert.  Muscletech got busted at least once.  Saw it on 20/20 or one of those major primetime news show.  (Primetime with hugh downs  possibly)


----------



## firestorm (Sep 12, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> http://milleniumfitness.com/legal-gear-supplements/legal-gear-methyl-1-test/
> 
> UPS Ground = $5.95



Robert check my math but I believe i just figured it out to coming to about the same give or take a penny here or there.   but Mike is giving you 25gms more on that product.  Correct?


----------



## firestorm (Sep 12, 2004)

Well I never know what i"m going to try next so, I'll throw mikes site in my group when shopping.  I don't feel like checking anymore product comparisons but maybe he can beat some of bulks prices on a thing here or there after including s&h with product names I know and trust mind you.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 12, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> Robert knows his produts will pass cause he puts on the white lab coat and mixes them himself!!! hahahaha  just kidding Rob.
> Seriously though,, over the past several years knowing what kind of persone Bob DiMaggio is, I believe what he says.  He is a standup guy who won't put up with bullshit.  Not from people here NOR from a supplement company that he endorses or sells their products.  Robert is through and I'm certain he did his homework on the products he sells.
> In HIS case, his word is good for me as well as the majority of members here i'm sure.
> Fire



thanks, and this is why I will always post my COA's (Certification of Analysis) on any supplements I have produced. I highly doubt any other supplement company would be willing to reveal theirs.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 12, 2004)

Originally Posted by Robert DiMaggio

so, if you are cost conscious buy UL's M1T and save yourself $48. 


That's where I take a middle ground. I know people have budgets to consider but no way I'm spending 10 bones on something like this.
*********************************

Mike I'd really like to hear you clarify this a bit please.  You say no way you would spend 10 dollars on something like this.  I ask why?

I can only assume because you just don't believe in prohormones.
I can't believe because you feel Underground labs M1T is sub standard.

Reason is this.   1fast400/Bulknutrion has a forum site similar to this and people such as myself post results on supplements there.  We do the same here as well.   FEEDBACK from the peeps is the the BEST advertising of a product.  I would be more impressed by a product that is endorsed by the members here then by the companies president or a magazine ad.  You understand?   
I personnally have used UA M1T and had fantastic results from it as had a megatude of members here as well at on 1fasts forums.  
*********************
Syntrax for another example had a representative come in here and felt so confident with their products that he sent a handful of members here free samples to try.  Personnally the products I tested I liked very much.  But that is another subject.
Peace.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 12, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> thanks, and this is why I will always post my COA's (Certification of Analysis) on any supplements I have produced. I highly doubt any other supplement company would be willing to reveal theirs.


 
Rob I never even noticed you did that but that just prooves what I said about you.  Words (such as mine) are meaningful but proof is unarguable(such as yours).   stand up/stand by  guy 
Regards,
Fire


----------



## mikeb (Sep 12, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> 1fast400/bulknutrion sells it for $10.00 a bottle.  Why would anyone need to pay 34.99 for the same thing??
> Guys you want M1T  see this:
> http://www.1fast400.com/?products_id=901



Bro, let's compare apples to apples.  If you read my post, it was letting you guys know that we're selling the Legal Gear brand at that price.  I've stated my opinion on certain things regarding low price supplements and hope not to get into it again but as mentioned, this was Legal Gear M1T.  I know them personally, trust them and their quality.  I think under $34 for their M1T is a good price.  Hell, even  bb.com can't match it.  Actually, they can't match much of our pricing.


----------



## mikeb (Sep 12, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> to be FAIR to MIKEB and millenium Fitness ....VPX: CEX  he offers it at 150gm at 33.99.  bulknutrion 125gm at 34.99
> Mill.fit wins on base price.
> Now s&h at Bulk for this sale would be $5.00 (no matter how small or large the order)  I'm not sure what Mikes price for S&H would be on this sale or his S&H charges in general.    Mike what are they?




VPX does not make a 125mg size.  It's 150 or 360.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 12, 2004)

Read it and weep Mike:  http://www.1fast400.com/?products_id=1232


----------



## mikeb (Sep 12, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> Originally Posted by Robert DiMaggio
> 
> so, if you are cost conscious buy UL's M1T and save yourself $48.
> 
> ...




Well, first let me state that regarding Syntrax, I agree:  They always have been IMO a GREAT supp company, high quality, good controls and decent pricing.  But please keep one thing in mind:  The ONLY, ONLY reason that they have a guy hit the forums and offer to send free samples is to increase sales.  You just have to understand that.  If I told you how many free samples of Syntrax I've received in the past month you would be floored.  It's marketing and they are pushing product lately.  Pure and simple.  Business 101.  Sure, they believe in their products and sure the guy in the forums is there to also answer questions but I'm sure you understand the ulterior motive(s). 

Regarding you comment that I "must not believe in prohormones".  I've been bodybuilding (not competitive but as a love and lifestyle) for over 25 years.  Probably longer than the average age of most members on this forum.  I only say that to give you some idea that I've seen a lot of stuff come and go.  I BELIEVE in (some) prohormones and have good results with some and unbeliveable results with M1T.  Let me tell ya bro...when you're in your late 40's and have been lifting this long, have had years of andro/prohormone supplementation behind you, you're thrilled to gain 10 lb of QUALITY mass n a year.  I gained 14 lb in two cycles of M1T so obviously I believe in it.

I am NOT going to publicly slam a competitor here, there's no reason I have no proof that they're underhanded and do not believe there is any.  I believe competition is good and in the long run, the companies that can offer BOTH customer service and fair pricing will do just fine. 
That said however, I think having been in this industry for a little while, I can at least offer my opinion that I just don't see how this particular product can be sold that cheaply.  I am absolutely not the only one to feel this way.  I just don't see how you can take the cost of raw materials, bottling, labeling, pill pressing or capping and sell it that cheaply. I am not saying anyone elses brand of M1T is not real M1T.  What I'm saying is that with all the talk of quality, I just have concerns over the quality controls of some brands.  Are there fillers?  If so, what exactly are they?  Is their bottling or pill presser or capper a clean outfit that has decend quality controls?  What was made in that pill pressing machine BEFORE they pressed the supplements?  Let me state that I am NOT saying that any particular company is at fault for anything.  I'm just saying that IMO these are valid questions.  Here's an example:  When LG first started pressing their tabs of M1T, the first batch they got was made in a machine that had not been properly cleaned out from it's previous product (totally unrelated to supplements, who knows what the company was making).  LG had to trash the whole lot and find a new presser.    

You certainly must realize that as a supplement retailer (like UL, bb.com, affordable, and the thousands of others) that we certainly can sell lowered price, "off brands".  On any given day, my desk is typically buried with samples, price sheets, ad copy and more from every supplement (manufacturing) company out there.  The sales reps from these places come and go like shit through a goose.  One guy in particular who was with a VERY well known company and who has been a HUGE contributer for that company on many forums is now with another company practically begging us to pick up their line.  I just have chosen that for the time being we are not going to sell every line.  Believe me we could.

So the bottom line to this is that it is not that I feel your favorite company's products are inferior nor am I doubting that people have made gains on it.  My only question with any products that are sold strictly on "cheapest price possible".


----------



## firestorm (Sep 12, 2004)

mikeb said:
			
		

> Bro, let's compare apples to apples.  If you read my post, it was letting you guys know that we're selling the Legal Gear brand at that price.  I've stated my opinion on certain things regarding low price supplements and hope not to get into it again but as mentioned, this was Legal Gear M1T.  I know them personally, trust them and their quality.  I think under $34 for their M1T is a good price.  Hell, even  bb.com can't match it.  Actually, they can't match much of our pricing.



Mike I read each and evey post. If you read mine, you would have seen my testimony on bulknutritions/1fasts  brand of MI1 at 10.00 not bb.com.  I don't think I even mentioned bb.com.  and I am comparing apples to apples.  I'm comparing your M1T to UA's M1T.  Not your M1T to so and so's 1T.


----------



## mikeb (Sep 12, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> Read it and weep Mike:  http://www.1fast400.com/?products_id=1232




Bro, they are either selling a size bottle that is discontinued or that is an error on their webmasters part.  

Here's a link that might change your mind.  Interesting how VPX themselves don't even make a 125g size.
http://store.sourcestudios.com/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=VPX&Product_Code=CEX


----------



## mikeb (Sep 12, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> Mike I read each and evey post. If you read mine, you would have seen my testimony on bulknutritions/1fasts  brand of MI1 at 10.00 not bb.com.  I don't think I even mentioned bb.com.  and I am comparing apples to apples.  I'm comparing your M1T to UA's M1T.  Not your M1T to so and so's 1T.



Let's not get into a pissing match.  I just want to make it clear that your post said 





			
				firestorm said:
			
		

> 1fast400/bulknutrion sells it for $10.00 a bottle. Why would anyone need to pay 34.99 for the same thing??



All I said was that it's not a fair comparison since my original announcement to the board was that we had lowered the price on LEGAL GEAR's M1T.  You jumped in and asked why anyone would pay our prices (and you quoted the price wroing, it's $33.79) for the "same thing". That's all i"M saying bro.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 12, 2004)

mikeb said:
			
		

> Well, first let me state that regarding Syntrax, I agree:  They always have been IMO a GREAT supp company, high quality, good controls and decent pricing.  But please keep one thing in mind:  The ONLY, ONLY reason that they have a guy hit the forums and offer to send free samples is to increase sales.  You just have to understand that.  If I told you how many free samples of Syntrax I've received in the past month you would be floored.  It's marketing and they are pushing product lately.  Pure and simple.  Business 101.  Sure, they believe in their products and sure the guy in the forums is there to also answer questions but I'm sure you understand the ulterior motive(s).
> 
> Absolutely it's all about marketing and sales.  The fella title was Marketing and Sales.  Point I was making (and I did say was off the subject) was it was a name brand and one someone came on a bodybuilding forum to promote.  Pretty gutsy move if your product was trash and or tasted like crap.  The whole point of my intention in bringing it up in the 1st place was because we the people are the best advertisers for such products.  We can make or break them.
> Keep in mind one other thing Mike I made a point to find something positive regarding your company as well rather then most people who like to just bash.  I stated your m1t deal wasn't all that great but came back in the very next post saying your right there with 1fast400.  (my favorite online company).  That was a huge compliment yet you seemed to miss it.
> ...



ya know, I don't think when everyone was speaking on buying the cheapest priced products were really stating that correctly.  What I'm trying to say is this.  I took an example earlier of VPX (a respected company) and price compared with 1fast and your company.  Now If by chance I went to gnc.com and did that comparison (and many people buy from GNC), the price difference would have been staggering.  When we or better yet to not get myself in trouble,,,,when I look for the cheapest product,,, I'm looking for the Cheapest priced quality product.   I feel that really needed to be said.  Like I stated your company, and I only compared 1 product looks to be a contender in that area of quality products at a fair price.  
**********************************


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 12, 2004)

900 mg of M1T for $24. Cheaper than UL per mg, as there is 3 times as much per bottle. http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/omega/m1t.html. This is customnutritionwarehouse.com brand. Top quality.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 12, 2004)

mikeb said:
			
		

> Let's not get into a pissing match.  I just want to make it clear that your post said
> 
> 
> ok Mike my verbage you took offense to so I appologize.  I just don't want you thinking I was bashing you.  Like I said I made an effort to immediately go and find something positive to say about your company directly after making that statement.   I am not a politician and I don't sugar coat things.  Trust me, I have a horrible reputation here for not being subtle.  I have a habbit of shooting straight from the hip.   Maybe a Jersey thing I don't know.  No offense was intended.
> ...



Ok Mike copy and paste my above apology here as well ok? lol


----------



## mikeb (Sep 12, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> Ok Mike copy and paste my above apology here as well ok? lol



No need bro.  We're good.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 12, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> 900 mg of M1T for $24. Cheaper than UL per mg, as there is 3 times as much per bottle. http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/omega/m1t.html. This is customnutritionwarehouse.com brand. Top quality.



Pirate, personally speaking,,, and note the word "persoanally",,, I've never heard of omega sports.  I don't know how reputable they are.  I was actually very skeptical of underground labs when I 1st heard of it and in fact didn't buy it for over 6 months after 1st seeing it.  I waited and got feedback from here as well as 1fast forum on it prior to giving it a try.  Before I'd switch to a brand I've never heard of just because it's cheaper, I'd expect so see the name "omega sports" all over the supplement areas of this forum as well as 1fast, and bb.com.  Tried and true will only due.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 12, 2004)

mikeb said:
			
		

> No need bro.  We're good.



not until you say thank you for supporting you as I did in my post above.  I'll wait.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 12, 2004)

mikeb said:
			
		

> Bro, they are either selling a size bottle that is discontinued or that is an error on their webmasters part.
> 
> Here's a link that might change your mind.  Interesting how VPX themselves don't even make a 125g size.
> http://store.sourcestudios.com/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=VPX&Product_Code=CEX



Michael,,     I just grabbed that product right off your home page and did a quick price comparison. It wasn't my fault they put the wrong size in there.  "Their" error in fact worked in your favor you nut!  I was saying they give  you less product for a dollar or so more!  Your gonna get a cyber bitch slapping bro.  Now you owe me a free sample of something for nit picking.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 12, 2004)

Mike on a serious note.... Do you have any promotional giveaways for ordering over a certain dollar amount or anything of that nature?  I know that a few places give you a tee-shirt or shaker bottle etc if you order for the 1st time or over a certain dollar amount.  If you do anything like that you should post it.  We like free stuff my man.  hahahaha


----------



## firestorm (Sep 12, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> 900 mg of M1T for $24. Cheaper than UL per mg, as there is 3 times as much per bottle. http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/omega/m1t.html. This is customnutritionwarehouse.com brand. Top quality.



*Omega brand M1T*
What's In It?
Supplement Facts:

Serving Size: *2 Capsules $23.95 * 
*Servings* Per Container: 45

Amount Per *Serving*:

17alpha-Methyl-17beta-hydroxy-5alpha-androst-1-en-3-one: *20mg* 
*Meaning 1 cap is 10mg*
*Other Ingredients: 
Micro cellulose, gelatin.*


*Underground Labs M1T $10.00/$20.00(2bottles)*

Supplement Facts:
Serving Size: *1 Tablet*
Servings per Container: *60*
Ingredient Amount Per Serving
Methyl 1-Testosterone *5 mg**
***No fillers***
Reason for post.   1 Omega cap is only 5mg more.  That makes it *double* the amount but then again so is their price.  (not triple as you stated)

Now look at this buy 2 bottles of underground M1T which now totals $20.00 and we are now equal at 10mg per serving.  you get 60 servings with 2 bottles at 10mg in comparison to Omegas  45 Servings at 10mg. at $23.95 and you SAVE $4.00 on Underground Labs M1T!!!


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 12, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> *Omega brand M1T*
> What's In It?
> Supplement Facts:
> 
> ...


 Wrong. Check again. Omega has 45 servings of 20 mg. A total of 90 10mg caps. That is 900mg per bottle--exactly 3 times what UL has per bottle (300mg). Customnutritionwarehouse.com makes Omega, and has an excellent reputation. Check anabolicminds.com, the best forum I have found for PH/PS (no offense Prince).


----------



## mikeb (Sep 12, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> not until you say thank you for supporting you as I did in my post above.  I'll wait.



I think our posts crossed cyberspace at the same time, I didn't see that part.
Anyway...THANK YOU.  Much appreciated!


----------



## mikeb (Sep 12, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> Mike on a serious note.... Do you have any promotional giveaways for ordering over a certain dollar amount or anything of that nature?  I know that a few places give you a tee-shirt or shaker bottle etc if you order for the 1st time or over a certain dollar amount.  If you do anything like that you should post it.  We like free stuff my man.  hahahaha



Free tshirts for orders "over" $100 but we're not real strict at all with that $100 threshold.
Free shaker bottles if we can ever find a new local place to print them.  Our last guy went out of business and the guy that does our T's doesn't print bottles etc.   Also, check your pm's


----------



## firestorm (Sep 12, 2004)

mikeb said:
			
		

> Free tshirts for orders "over" $100 but we're not real strict at all with that $100 threshold.
> Free shaker bottles if we can ever find a new local place to print them.  Our last guy went out of business and the guy that does our T's doesn't print bottles etc.   Also, check your pm's



Mike that is outstanding.  I'll be sure to pass this on to the friends I have here.  Always willing to help out the small business man.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 12, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Wrong. Check again. Omega has 45 servings of 20 mg. A total of 90 10mg caps. That is 900mg per bottle--exactly 3 times what UL has per bottle (300mg). Customnutritionwarehouse.com makes Omega, and has an excellent reputation. Check anabolicminds.com, the best forum I have found for PH/PS (no offense Prince).



Ok PFH, I suppose I did "too" much math!!! lol  I will check anabolic for Omega.  Have they been around long?


----------

